
Ask HN: Share an Idea? - some_furry
 If you&#x27;re like me, you often have a lot of ideas that you don&#x27;t have the time or resources to execute on.
If so, why not write it down for your fellow hackers&#x27; enjoyment?<p>Topics can be anything: product ideas, service ideas, blog post topics, stand up comedy skits, research initiatives you wish could get funded, etc.
======
heyoni
I've always wanted to write a tool that used voice recognition in order to
sync subtitles to the sounds.

